# Free upgrade to 2 Mbps Airtel Broadband!!



## aashish.joshi (Mar 13, 2010)

Airtel is offering its broadband users a free upgrade to 2 mbps to watch IPL matches on youtube live!!

For more information go here:

*www.airtel.in/cricketonyoutube/


I am have a 256 Kbps connection so this is almost too good to be true for me!! But it is true..I get burst speeds as high as 12 Mbps!!!! Can you beat that!!

The catch is that the free upgrade is only valid on youtube.com/ipl...and no other website!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 13, 2010)

Airtel just rocks...
Its best ISP of India.

Just want to add something....
------------------------------
All Airtel BB users will be upgraded to double speed FREE!!!
Its already in process, and soon will be announced official. 

Cheers...


----------



## adi007 (Mar 13, 2010)

*The catch is that the free upgrade is only valid on youtube.com/ipl...and no other website!! *


----------

